# Hungary NB1 19-04-2016



## nababet (Apr 18, 2016)

Békéscsaba - Vasas
Békéscsaba without: Fabio (D 5/0)
Vasas without: Grúz (D 17/0), Czvitkovics (M 14/1), Osváth (D 11/1), Milos (M 15/0), Dánijel (D 2/0), Pavlov (F 18/3), Póser (GK 0/0), Christian (M 9/1), Hangya (D 26/1)

3 rounds till the end of season. Both team is fighting to avoid relegation.

*more info: www.nababet.com*


----------

